# Six Pack Build



## Black Devil Dog (10/8/13)

A while ago I made some six packs out of 7mm ply wood. They're made to suit 500ml Grolsch swingtop bottles, but they should fit many other sizes and if not, you would just need to make some simple adjustments to the measurements. I thought I'd post a bit of a build demo.

They look like this.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/8/13)




----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/8/13)




----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/8/13)




----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/8/13)




----------



## Judanero (10/8/13)

Nice one! Looks the goods and seems pretty easy to knock up. My current transport vessel for bottles is just a green fabric shopping bag, guess I'll be making a trip to the big green shed tomorrow. B)


----------



## jacknohe (11/8/13)

Top job mate. There's nothing like wooden crates to get you all nostalgic. In fact, back home in NZ you can still buy a dozen long necks in a wooden crate... (I know, the nz timewarp LOL).

I might have missed something, how does the handle piece attach to the bottom? Or is it just glued to the tri-strips? I take it that its strong enough...


----------



## Black Devil Dog (11/8/13)

jacknohe said:


> I might have missed something, how does the handle piece attach to the bottom? Or is it just glued to the tri-strips? I take it that its strong enough...


Yeah the handle is glued to the strips, which are glued to the dividers, and sides. That's quite a few fixing points in total. The sides are fixed to the base with 14 screws or tacks. 

You could always put some screws through the bottom if you want to make it even stronger.


----------



## dashippers (11/8/13)

Great instructions, thanks! I'm off to see what suitable wood I have knocking about in the garage...


----------



## BeerNess (11/8/13)

I've been thing about something like this for a while, but yours is so much better than my ideas! Thanks so much for sharing with such great photos and details!


----------



## 431neb (11/8/13)

Good one! Thanks for posting. Content like this is a pleasure to "read".


----------



## breakbeer (12/8/13)

Great idea!

I work at a shopfitting company & the amount of wood that goes to waste here is ridiculous. Now I've found something to do with it


----------



## BeerNess (19/8/13)

What tools/method do you recommend for the mitred edges? I'm novice and a friend has lots of tools but reckons you can't mitre ply. Even after I showed him your photos.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/8/13)

I used a Makita drop saw.

Not sure what your friend is on about, I've made about 20 of these six packs, 8 mitre cuts on each.


----------



## BeerNess (19/8/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I used a Makita drop saw.
> 
> Not sure what your friend is on about, I've made about 20 of these six packs, 8 mitre cuts on each.


yeah your photo's are undeniable proof!! just thought i would ask so i could give it a go with his stuff for a classic catches i told you so moment! thanks for your quick reply, and again thank you for sharing your awesome work :beerbang:  !


----------

